# Memory Temperature



## Ska (Mar 23, 2022)

Hello,
As a new owner of a fine build-up of my own (specs on my profile) i wanted to undervolt my GPU, knowing the difficulty FE could have to cool. All went according to plan almost no pb except one thing i'm a bit worried about.
Memory temperature. it seems to have peak at 94°C and maintain most of the time at 90°C. It seem 90 is not good for long-lasting microchip, and hadware in general so here my questions.
What part of the GPU does it point (I mean memory obviously but... any precisions about that) ? Should i be concerned about that temp ? if so what can I do to lower it ?

Last run from today of GPU-Z with CP2077 running as attached file.

Thanks for your time and knowledge 

PS : excuse my english, as a non-native speaker )


----------



## oobymach (Mar 23, 2022)

90 ain't great, what video card is it? Are the rams on the back of the card? You can always add more fans.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 23, 2022)

This is relatively normal for an FE card.  My suggestion, if you feel comfortable with it, is to replace the thermal pads on the card.  There are plenty of tutorials on Youtube, as this is a common problem with the 3080/ti/3090.  Replacement pads seem to fix it up right quick.  

JAT


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2022)

Ska said:


> Hello,
> As a new owner of a fine build-up of my own (specs on my profile) i wanted to undervolt my GPU, knowing the difficulty FE could have to cool. All went according to plan almost no pb except one thing i'm a bit worried about.
> Memory temperature. it seems to have peak at 94°C and maintain most of the time at 90°C. It seem 90 is not good for long-lasting microchip, and hadware in general so here my questions.
> What part of the GPU does it point (I mean memory obviously but... any precisions about that) ? Should i be concerned about that temp ? if so what can I do to lower it ?
> ...


90 is safe on the GDDR6X in your GPU, they throttle at 105.

Most 3080 and 3090 cards have hot running VRAM, replacing the thermal pads (you MUST buy the correct thickness and a quality brand!) can lower the temps a lot


----------



## Ska (Mar 23, 2022)

oobymach said:


> 90 ain't great, what video card is it? Are the rams on the back of the card? You can always add more fans.


it is a 3080 ti FE. I dont know where rams are. i don't think i have an airflow problem as my case is the H500M from cooler master. but im still open to suggestions 



JATownes said:


> This is relatively normal for an FE card.  My suggestion, if you feel comfortable with it, is to replace the thermal pads on the card.  There are plenty of tutorials on Youtube, as this is a common problem with the 3080/ti/3090.  Replacement pads seem to fix it up right quick.
> 
> JAT


I may be compfortable with but im not sure about what kind of pads to get for replacement...



Mussels said:


> 90 is safe on the GDDR6X in your GPU, they throttle at 105.
> 
> Most 3080 and 3090 cards have hot running VRAM, replacing the thermal pads (you MUST buy the correct thickness and a quality brand!) can lower the temps a lot


90 is safe ? i checked multiples sources saying 90 was hardly bearable sooooo im still worried. any recommendation for new pads ?


----------



## ir_cow (Mar 23, 2022)

100% normal for Founder Edition. Temps are within tolerance. Replace the thermal pads yourself if you want lower temps.


----------

